# When is the best time to lift??



## flexin (Jun 24, 2004)

I usually get up at 5:00 a.m. and hit the gym by 6:00 (have to drive 30 min.)  Then stay about an hour.


Whe is the best time in your opinion to workout?  Being that early I usually don't have time to eat much before lifting.  I know that isn't good.  


Does anyone else do early morning workouts, what is your routine of eating before hitting the weights.

I do a 3 day split  
Monday:
Back & Bicepts

Wed. 
Legs
Abs.

Fri.
Chest & Tricepts

I am wanting to gain mass and have some shape to the muscle.


----------



## Akateros (Jun 24, 2004)

Is there a best time? Some people are at their top form in the morning, some people aren't (I heft the most weight, myself, when I lift very late at night, ten or eleven p.m. However, there are many other reasons that isn't optimal, including the fact that I usually get up at five for work.) Not to mention, whatever time you can fit it in is obviously the best time.

I have worked out in the very early morning. I don't much like to, because I'm stiff and creaky when I first wake up, and the crunching of my joints is disturbing. I generally eat beforehand, but my gut's very tolerant of that kind of thing (I've also run 10Ks right after a hearty breakfast). Not eating is not good. You'll be catabolic (which means you'll pretty much put an end to any mass-gaining efforts). And many people do exciting things like pass out under the bar when they lift without food, which is also not good.

You've got time to eat. Slam a protein shake, maybe blended with some oatmeal, the instant you get up; after your thirty-minute drive you should be good to go unless your innards are unusually delicate and flower-like.


----------



## flexin (Jun 24, 2004)

Sounds good.


I usually have the protein shake after workout, but maybe I should add it before.  I have a iron gut.

I am a morning person and don't mind the early workouts too bad.  I was just thinking this early workout without some food for the gut is bad.

What would you do after the workout, as far as downing protein.  Since we had the shake pre-workout?   Eat some eggwhites and meat?


----------



## Akateros (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, a shake is optimal post-workout, because the protein is quickly assimilated. You could have another shake. Or, if you have an iron gut, and a few minutes the night before to throw something together, you could have the egg and meat before you leave, if you want some variety. (Some folk will say that a shake is NOT the best thing pre-workout (hence my suggestion of oatmeal) because if your metabolism kicks up, it could zip through the bloodstream and leave you crashed halfway through.)

If you check out here http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/nutrition/index.htm, you will find quite a selection of articles offering one view. Even if you don't happen to buy into his Massive Eating protocol, I believe Berardi's research on pre- and post-workout nutrition is fairly comprehensive.

Here's another from Avant Labs: http://www.avantlabs.com/page.php?pageID=66&pf=1&noupdate=1


----------



## flexin (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for the help, I will check those sites out.


If anyone knows of other site or info. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 25, 2004)

flexin



> I usually get up at 5:00 a.m. and hit the gym by 6:00 (have to drive 30 min.) Then stay about an hour.
> 
> 
> Whe is the best time in your opinion to workout? Being that early I usually don't have time to eat much before lifting. I know that isn't good.
> ...


Personally I think it's an individual thing. I know some ppl who always trained at around 6pm or 7pm. Then had to change it to 7am b/c of work. For awhile they didn't have good workouts but eventually got used to it & started having their good workouts again.

I've trained as early as 6:30 & 7am & still had a good workout even with only one meal in my system.

Whenever you train, you should eat 1hr before training with a meal consisting of protein preferably lean red meat beef steak etc..., %100 natural oatmeal & a citrus fruit. For me citrus fruit an hour before training with my meal is very important. I also take a meal with me to the gym in a cooler & eat in my car after I'm done & then I go home shower & eat again before I have 2 more small meals by the time I go to bed. & depending on how long it takes you to get to the gym sometimes it's better to leave right away after eating so that an hour has passed by the time you get in the gym, are stretched out & ready to train. You don't want to wait much longer than an hour after eating to train b/c then you get uncomfortably hungry.

As for your routine I would try & go 4 or 5 times a week especially if you're trying to gain mass. I don't see shoulders or traps listed in your routine either. If you want mass your shoulders & traps are very important. I would also throw in forearms as well.

But you shouldn't to back & biceps on the same day or on back to back days. The same goes for chest & shoulders, chest & triceps, & shoulders & triceps.

When you work your back your biceps come into play with all the pulling with all of the rowing exercises so your biceps won't get a good workout. Same if you do your biceps & then do your back the next day. Your biceps will be weakend & you won't be able to do as much on your rowing exercises for your back.

As for chest & shoulders you need a good full day of rest after a shoulder workout before you do your chest as when you're doing chest, your shoulders come into play alot. 

& when you do your chest your triceps come into play & when you do your shoulders your triceps also come into play. So Triceps are best done on back day & biceps are best done on chest day.

Try this

Monday: chest & biceps
Tuesday: Legs & calves
Wednesday: Rest
Thursday: Back & Triceps
Friday: Rest
Saturday: Shoulders, Traps & Neck (if you have a neck machine)
Sunday: Rest

I started this routine about 4 weeks ago & it's probably the best one. As you can see each of the major muscles have a day off to rest before the next workout & your biceps have a good 2 days to recover before you do back & your triceps have Friday to rest before shoulders, & they have Sunday to rest before you do your chest on Monday.

So everything gets properly rested so everything will be strong for each workout. 

Plus you haven't mentioned your diet either. You should be eating a good 5-7 meals a day with lots of meat, fish, complex carbs, fruit/vegetables, & a good 1500-2000ml of water a day.

Good luck.


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 25, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> flexin
> 
> 
> As for chest & shoulders you need a good full day of rest after a shoulder workout before you do your chest as when you're doing chest, your shoulders come into play alot.
> ...


I am not a big fan of push pull method. IMO you are not allowing enough rest for the tri's. Essentially you are working the tri's 3x per week. As you stated you are obviously getting tri work on chest day and shoulder day so adding an additional day to work tri's is excessive. I work tri's on my chest day and I only do about 6-8 sets.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 25, 2004)

Rauschgift 


> I am not a big fan of push pull method. IMO you are not allowing enough rest for the tri's. Essentially you are working the tri's 3x per week. As you stated you are obviously getting tri work on chest day and shoulder day so adding an additional day to work tri's is excessive. I work tri's on my chest day and I only do about 6-8 sets.


Well personally it's the best routine I've tried. Tuesday is leg day so that's mostly an off day for the upper body, then Wednesday is off another rest day, then it's back & triceps on Thursday, & Friday is an off day, then Saturday is shoulder day with Sunday as a rest day. 

You are basically giving 4 days a week for your upper body including your arms to rest. If that's not enough rest even for a natural training person, they you'd hardly be at the gym.

All I can say is I'm growing much more with this routine & my close grip for mass building on triceps has greatly increased to 255lbs for 5 reps. & my skull crusher tricep extensions on a flat bench is up to about 135lbs for 4 reps which is getting pretty heavy.

So than I guess you would do your triceps on chest or shoulder day & then do back & biceps together? Not good. Then when would you do your triceps on leg day? If you train your legs hard enough you shouldn't have any energy left over to do triceps or anything else for that matter.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jun 25, 2004)

i actually agree with johnnny, or at least partly.  i see no problem in doing tris 3x a week, i hit chest monday tris wednesday and shoulders friday.  if i don't, it seems like i dont gain much.  its just personal experience, and not fact, so obviously what works for me may not work for someone else.  i'm just saying i dont see any harm in doing so.  its friday today and my tris are still sore, but they wont slow me down once i do my shoulder routine here in a few hours.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2004)

the best time to work-out is in the AM, mainly because of eating. it allows you the entire day to "refuel" your body, and post training you're much less likely to store any fat.

unfortunately this does not work for me (my schedule), I work-out in the PM.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 25, 2004)

DimebagDarrell



> i actually agree with johnnny, or at least partly. i see no problem in doing tris 3x a week, i hit chest monday tris wednesday and shoulders friday. if i don't, it seems like i dont gain much. its just personal experience, and not fact, so obviously what works for me may not work for someone else. i'm just saying i dont see any harm in doing so. its friday today and my tris are still sore, but they wont slow me down once i do my shoulder routine here in a few hours.


I only do my tricep workout once a week, but it's unavoidable to not work your triceps somewhat while doing chest or shoulders. So that's why with this routine I listed, everything gets enough recovery time with the days off & leg day so you're well rested & recovered.

Robert DiMaggio



> the best time to work-out is in the AM, mainly because of eating. it allows you the entire day to "refuel" your body, and post training you're much less likely to store any fat.
> 
> unfortunately this does not work for me (my schedule), I work-out in the PM.


I do agree with that as you have the entire day to get all those meals in you for growth & fuel.

But for me personally even with a good solid meal, I find my body stays in sleep mode even though I'm awake for a good 2-3hrs after I initially wake up. You know what I mean?

But if the work schedule changes I will go in the morning & eventually your body adapts to it. If you get home at 7pm getting the gym done in the morning is definetly better than training at 8pm when you could be home relaxing or out with your girlfriend or friends or if you have work at home to do.


----------



## LAM (Jun 25, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the best time to work-out is in the AM, mainly because of eating. it allows you the entire day to "refuel" your body, and post training you're much less likely to store any fat.


ditto...

plust you get the added benefit of increasing the RMR first thing in the morning which aids in the control of body fat.  regardless of what kind of training you do at night the metabolism still slows down and insulin sensitivity is naturally lower at night...


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jun 25, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I only do my tricep workout once a week, but it's unavoidable to not work your triceps somewhat while doing chest or shoulders. So that's why with this routine I listed, everything gets enough recovery time with the days off & leg day so you're well rested & recovered.



exactly what i meant.  the tris are hit hard on wed but they are touched on when i do chest and shoulders, just not directly.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 25, 2004)

DimebagDarrell 




> exactly what i meant. the tris are hit hard on wed but they are touched on when i do chest and shoulders, just not directly.


Absolutely right. Somewhat working your triceps during your chest & shoulder day is unavoidable. Some ppl don't realize that so they do chest & triceps or shoulders & triceps on the same day. Just like the ppl who don't know that your biceps come greatly into play when you do all of your rowing exercises.

With that 4 day routine I train everything intensely & with those 3 days of rest a week plus leg day, that's basically 4 days a week you're resting your upper body especially shoulders & both triceps/biceps.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 25, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the best time to work-out is in the AM, mainly because of eating. it allows you the entire day to "refuel" your body, and post training you're much less likely to store any fat.


I agree with this statement. However, I have heard that training at night has it's advantages too because your muscles become saturated in HGH sooner after training. I don't think this is enough to counter the fact that you don't have the proper nutrition for growth and recovery, but I just thought I would spit out the point and stir up a little ruckus. I train in the evening myself, but that's just because I am not a morning person. I could never wake up a few hours before I normally begin my day to workout.


----------



## LAM (Jun 25, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I agree with this statement. However, I have heard that training at night has it's advantages too because your muscles become saturated in GHO sooner after training.


did you mean CHO ?  if so, that is incorrect...insulin sensitivity natural decreases at night so glucose uptake in skeletal muscle is less at night when compared to morning and afternoon...


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 25, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> did you mean CHO ? if so, that is incorrect...insulin sensitivity natural decreases at night so glucose uptake in skeletal muscle is less at night when compared to morning and afternoon...


I apologize.  I massacred that acronym.  I meant HGH, as in human growth hormone.  I had the GH part down, but I inserted random garbage from my brain at the end.


----------



## LAM (Jun 25, 2004)

even the differences in GH release from an am to pm training session would be neglible as compared to the GH release during the first sleep cycle which is the most important...


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 26, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> even the differences in GH release from an am to pm training session would be neglible as compared to the GH release during the first sleep cycle which is the most important...


That was my point.  If you train at night, then your muscles are bathed in GH sooner thereafter suffering "damage."  As I said, I don't necessarily support this theory.  I don't know enough about it to properly argue one way or the other.  It is just something that I have heard/read people speculate about.


----------



## bigbrownbear (Jun 26, 2004)

I believe that lifting after eating 4 meals makes the body very anabolic, then follow up with 2 pwo meals and possibly a pre bed shake.


----------



## LAM (Jun 26, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That was my point. If you train at night, then your muscles are bathed in GH sooner thereafter suffering "damage." As I said, I don't necessarily support this theory. I don't know enough about it to properly argue one way or the other. It is just something that I have heard/read people speculate about.


while growth hormone is very anticatabolic your body still needs a sufficient supply of AA's to remain in a positive nitrogen balance. I belive that insulin is more anticatabolic than GH.

when you exercise muscle protein synthesis (MPS) is at it's highest 24 hours after the training session. so say you trained legs today, what you eat today will be serving a dual purpose.  those nutrients are being used for anabolic activity for the body part(s) that you trained yesterday and they are being used to bring your legs out of the catabolic state that they were put in by todays training session.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 26, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> while growth hormone is very anticatabolic your body still needs a sufficient supply of AA's to remain in a positive nitrogen balance. I belive that insulin is more anticatabolic than GH.
> 
> when you exercise muscle protein synthesis (MPS) is at it's highest 24 hours after the training session. so say you trained legs today, what you eat today will be serving a dual purpose. those nutrients are being used for anabolic activity for the body part(s) that you trained yesterday and they are being used to bring your legs out of the catabolic state that they were put in by todays training session.


I understand.


----------



## BlueCorsair (Jun 26, 2004)

Perhaps this is a poor time to mention that myself, being a university student, currently sleeps in until at least noon, and I'm lucky to haul myself to the gym by 3 p.m.But it works!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 26, 2004)

BlueCorsair said:
			
		

> Perhaps this is a poor time to mention that myself, being a university student, currently sleeps in until at least noon, and I'm lucky to haul myself to the gym by 3 p.m.But it works!


Haha, I feel that.


----------



## seabee (Jun 26, 2004)

I lift at 7am on a shake and some fiber type carb, and java.  I convince myself I'm a pro bodybuilder and that this is my job and the only thing I have to do today.  I'm dead serious.  I believe the lie...get the best workout in the world, eat a big breakfast and drag my ass to work.  I'm wrecked most of the day at work, but happy.

Mind control.  You never miss a workout, because all you have to do is get up when the alarm goes off and your committed.  You can't miss your workout once your up because you have nowhere else yo go!  Your not gonna sit around the house at 6am, and your not going to go to work 2 hours early.  I have never missed a workout after switching to am's.


----------

